# Help with a job hunt



## SternCR (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi all, 

I recently moved here from California with my wife and I am seeking employment. I have been applying a lot online to many different companies in the Environmental/Natural Resource Management field and Security Technology field. I have some valuable experience and education but I am receiving NO response. 

Any advice? I realize that it could just be the economy, but I have put out a lot of information over the last two months. Just curious. 

Any ideas would be appreciated...

-Chris


----------



## moinahmed (Oct 23, 2012)

Besides applying online also try to contact HR Managers of those companies and let them know that you have applied for a certain vacancy and looking forward for an interview.

This will make a difference in your job hunt.

Best of luck!


----------

